# KAOHSIUNG | J.Plaza | 107m | 351ft | 29 fl | T/O



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | J.Plaza | 106.7m | 351ft | 29 fl | T/O*





























Building Name: *Chen Yan - J. Plaza*

Native Name: *城揚 - J. Plaza*

Street Address: *No. 146, Qixian 2nd Rd., Qianjin Dist., Kaohsiung City 801, Taiwan*

City: *Kaohsiung* 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง

Country: *Taiwan* 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


Developer: *Chen Yan Construction Group*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.633715, 120.297041*


Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *106.7m*



Current Building Status: *T/O*


Above ground floors: *29*
Basement floors: *6*
Gross Floor area:
Unit count: *261*

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): *residential / parking garage*











Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | J.Plaza | 106.7m | 351ft | 29 fl | T/O*

























FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | J.Plaza | 106.7m | 351ft | 29 fl | T/O*





































FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | J.Plaza | 106.7m | 351ft | 29 fl | T/O* 



















FB高都觀測站


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 11:*








By 高都觀測站 on Facebook


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 27:*









Cropped from this photo:
[工程紀錄]高雄中博高架橋 拆除工程 拆除第三天 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | J. Art (J.Plaza) | 106.7m | 351ft | 29 fl | T/O*

J-ART


----------

